# [For Sale]Warhammer Vampire Counts Zombies and Empire Riflemen



## JoeGKushner (Jan 30, 2012)

$30 for the Nordland styled Empire Riflemen (16 0f 'em) includings shipping and handling to US with delivery confirmation #






$50 for 20 Zombies for Vampire Counts including shipping and handling to US with delivery confirmation.

$70 for both.


----------

